# Head in the wind



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2019)

Saw this one when I was leaving town this morning, a rarity around here.




He looked a little cold at 60mph tho..



(I should have moved the paper that threw the reflection)


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 31, 2019)

What part is the raity...the dog breed or him riding in the back of the truck ?
Both look pretty common for these parts....although I don't  like seeing dogs in the back of a truck myself, unless its going slowly on back country roads...had a dog jump out of the back of owners truck in front of our place last month....dog was just shaken up, owner was freaked out.....dog was smarter than owner


----------



## greybeard (Jan 31, 2019)

The breed. I don't see many around here.


----------



## canesisters (Jan 31, 2019)

They are as common around here as pitbulls in the city...
Unfortunately, people keep getting them and expecting them to 'protect' 1.5 - 2acres of unfenced land from _people_ - and with zero training.  I can't remember the last time there wasn't at least one on the "Lost Pet/Found Pet/Animal Shelter/Rescue" pages.


----------

